# dmg to iso software



## kr651129 (Jun 15, 2012)

I did it once a while back and forgot how I did it, does anyone know an easy way to covert a dmg file to iso?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2012)

You'd need a Mac for this one: http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20040121135301830

On FreeBSD you could use sysutils/dmg2img.


----------



## kr651129 (Jun 15, 2012)

You know I figured out the dmg2img right when you posted that, lol.  As it turns out I never needed to convert the dmg anyway because this was for emulators/virtualbox and I found out that it supports dmg file types


----------

